# Have you checked out Road Race Replicas lately?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I haven't. They've added some pretty cool stuff since last time I looked.

http://www.roadracereplicas.com/new.htm


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that '57 Chevy is nothing short of spectacular...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I posted some pics of a few I worked on, The '57 Chevy is just great... The Chevelle stockers are nice as well as the super job on the Willy's pro street truck... Check out some pics in what have you been working on...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

rodstrguy,

I am looking forward to your bigger individual pictures.

Mike U


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Every time I go to that site it spells trouble. Cha-ching! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*RRR stuff*

The new Willys Pickup gasser was modeled by my friend Kirk for RRR. I have several of his cars which he modeled prior to assisting Phil with creating his new model designs. He does fine work.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

The 57 is sweet, as well as the race mako.
But what did it for me was the new "Fairgrounds" T-Jet bodies!
Ya, more dirt track cars! Had to make a call to Phil and order up a couple hundred dollars of bodies for the "HOSERS"!!!

Pairadice - in - paradise!!!

www.slotcars.org/hosers


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

RRR's products are absolutely stunning. The Willys pickup and delivery wagon are incredibly well done. I'm going to have to get me some Makos for racing!


----------

